# [SOLVED] Some things N/A in dxdiag



## lSEVl

Hey guys, im building this computer, and formatted it, i have most of the drivers installed onto it but im not sure about some of the others, it is a rather old pc but i need it for my studies. now honestly im not sure how much of my dxdiag im meant to put here so i reckon all of it should do  any further questions about it feel free to ask as im sure there will probably be some 

Cheers for the help


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Some things N/A in dxdiag*

Hello and welcome to TSF. 

That some parts in your dxdiag log is showing N/A is normal and it isn't something you should be concerned about. Basically it just means that dxdiag isn't able to gather all information about your system. 

I would say all the systems I have runned dxdiag on has showed some fields with N/A but like I said this is normal.

More information about dxdiag report from Microsoft:



> The Dxdiag tool can display configuration information for many of your computer's audio, video, and input devices.
> 
> Versions of Dxdiag that were included with DirectX version 8.1 and earlier use custom detection code to discover this information. But beginning with DirectX 9.0, Dxdiag now displays information that was gathered from the Basic Input/Output System (BIOS) through Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI). Because of this change, you may notice that some fields in Dxdiag show more information, less information, or different information than in previous versions of Dxdiag. This is standard behavior.


Link: Dxdiag reports some information fields as n/a

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Some things N/A in dxdiag*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
What OS?
Where are you getting the drivers?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Some things N/A in dxdiag*

dx diag really isn't what we need.

just tell us the parts and the software you have.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Some things N/A in dxdiag*



> i have most of the drivers installed onto it but im not sure about some of the others


Refer to Device Manager. Devices with missing drivers will show up with a red or yellow flag or be designated 'unknown'.


----------



## lSEVl

*Re: Some things N/A in dxdiag*

Hey guys,

would just like to say cheers for the quick replies 

But thank you for all the help, PC is running at full capacity again 

Cheers


----------

